# Help with a rescue cat!



## tric7400 (May 28, 2011)

*I live in Hong Kong and I rescued a cat; (you can see him in my picture) he was adandoned by his owners after 4 years as they decided they didn't like his colour, he had to have his flea collar surgically removed as they hadn't changed it from when he was a kitten!!!!!

Anyway, I have had him 2 weeks now and he is petrified of me, he spends all day either under the sofa or under my bed and if I try and touch him he just hisses and scratches. He occasionally comes out when I am in the flat but if I enter the room where he is, he will hiss and hide. At night he plays in the front room with his toys and then goes back under the sofa when i get up! When I come back from work and he is in the same place where I left him in the morning but he has been to the toilet and eaten.

I don't want him to be scared of me and I don't want him to spend the rest of his life under the sofa, he doesn't seem to care about cat nip or treats or toys they haven't worked so far anyway!

Any tips would be appreciated, I guess I need to be patient and give him more time in which case encouragement is needed *


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

It sounds like he has been through a lot in his life. In this instance I would say yes, more patience is needed. 2 weeks is not such a long time for him to get used to his new house AND new owners AND to learn his new owner isn't horrible like his old owner.

I would suggest spending time in the room where he hides, perhaps sit at ground level so you're less of a threat and be as close as you can so that he can smell you. With a rescue cat with a bad history it could take months for him to come round. Be patient and you will be rewarded


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I would give him time but be with him. 

I noticed with mine a huge difference when they first came to when I was feeding them in the bedroom upstairs to when I moved them downstairs and still didn't touch them but talked to them through the door while I did my own thing. 

I'm sure he'll come round poor baby.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

First of all well done you for taking him in. Secondly it is all just a matter of time and patience.

Many years ago I took in an older cat from a local rescue. She had been found living rough and had, we think been kicked around, and she had had cigarette burns on her ear. The first two months she was with us she spent hiding in her igloo bed behind the sofa - coming out to eat and use the litter tray only when no-one was around. I would sit besides the igloo every day for 10-15 minutes at a time and just talk softly to her to begin with, after a week or so started just to reach in and stroke her face/whiskers which she enjoyed and then using a brush which she loved. After 10 weeks she eventually came out of the igloo whilst we were in the room and sat having a wash. I felt like I had won the jackpot! 
You could try encouraging him to play a little with some wand type toys
Pinky Pawz | Pet Products For Your Cats and Dogs - (Powered by CubeCart)
so you are interacting with him but not actually getting too close at this stage. You could also get some Feliway plug in diffusers - which may help him feel a bit more relaxed.

Other than that just give him time and lots of TLC. You will be surprised how once you have got his trust he will transform and enjoy being with you.

Do keep us updated as to his progress.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Agree with all the above. Also, timid cats will shy away if you look them in the eye - in fact, any direct attempts to interact can have the opposite effect.

It might seem counter-intuitive, but ignoring the cat might be the best way for him to approach you. If it feels it's not being observed, its natural curiosity will take over. It could take a while, but try spending an hour or two in the same room reading a book or something like that. Also, leave the bedroom door open at night so it can have a sniff around and explore when you're asleep.


----------



## tric7400 (May 28, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> First of all well done you for taking him in. Secondly it is all just a matter of time and patience.
> 
> Many years ago I took in an older cat from a local rescue. She had been found living rough and had, we think been kicked around, and she had had cigarette burns on her ear. The first two months she was with us she spent hiding in her igloo bed behind the sofa - coming out to eat and use the litter tray only when no-one was around. I would sit besides the igloo every day for 10-15 minutes at a time and just talk softly to her to begin with, after a week or so started just to reach in and stroke her face/whiskers which she enjoyed and then using a brush which she loved. After 10 weeks she eventually came out of the igloo whilst we were in the room and sat having a wash. I felt like I had won the jackpot!
> You could try encouraging him to play a little with some wand type toys
> ...


Ah what an awful thing to happen to your cat  I am glad that he is okay now, he is starting to explore more he slept on the window sill last night but hissed at me when I walked past. Today he let me hand feed him some ham and then I was able to stroke him for a while, I was over the moon too! I will let you know how he gets on  :biggrin:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little boy having being treated so badly by his previous owners  I can't add much other than what the others have said, but I've heard that sitting down and reading out loud is good as they get used to your voice!

Good luck  xxx


----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

It will take some time but he will come round. Something to try is leaving some well worn clothes (a tee shirt you have slept in for example) nearby so he can smell you when you are not there. 

When you are sitting in the same room try and gently throw some treats to you and give high praise when he eats it, (like 'good boy etc").

Good luck and I'm sure he will realize his luck has changed for the better soon.

What's his name btw?

Em xxx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Good for you for taking in this poor boy. He is a lucky fellow. As said above, time and patience will do the trick. This might sound weird, but with my very timid first rescue cat I used to sleep in a sleeping bag at ground level in "his room". This way he got used to me as a non-threatening presence (he can examine you while you sleep) and eventually joined me for naps. Today he is the most loving boy you can imagine.
Good luck and well done. Bless you.


----------

